# BRISTOL - Day-to-day life in Bristol, street scenes and architecture!



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Now this is what I call heritage .... (Fab as ever by the way)


----------



## lovecharlie (Aug 4, 2005)

Great photos, and so many of them lol, feel like ive been to Bristol although I never had, looks like a nice city though.


----------



## sydney_lad (Dec 6, 2005)

Looks like a lovely city.

Doesn't look very multicultural/racial though. For a British city anyway.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ you'd be very wrong though it has a substantial east asian (and mid eastern) and Afro carribean population! 

excellent pics! i know how much effort it can take! i had a thread once upon a time before my camera broke (spectacularly so!) so i have to wait until autumn before i can take any pics of this lovely city


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

nice city, I visited the university.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*Summer Thunderstorms!*

*WEDNESDAY 15TH AUGUST*

*22C​*



































































































































































































































































































































































































*ENIGMA *- Thanks mate. Corn Street could be referred to as being 'Bank Street' as this is the street in Bristol with banks such as HSBC, Natwest, Lloyds TSB and so on. I think it's one of the finest streets in Bristol.

*lovecharlie* - Thanks. Glad you like.

*Sydney lad* - It may just look like that in my photos but actually this not entirely the case as helium has pointed out. Although most of Bristol is white, about 6% are South Asian, 6% are Black British and 2% Mixed other race.

*helium* - Hey, thanks mate. Sorry to hear about the camera but I'm sure you'll manage to capture Bristol in all its splendour with autumn colours and sunshine. :cheers: 

*skyscrapas* - Thanks mate.


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

Its nice to see that there's another Brizzle forumer about (although i think most people thought i was a brummie because of my previous sig!) :yes: you'd expect at least maybe even 2 or 3 more than there are at the mo' considering there are towns with a fraction ofthe population that have forumers here!
nice to see you got some good shots of around temple, as much as i like traffic it can be a little off putting!


and as for that camera, the light is usually better in autumn but i usually always have a camera so its like having severe withdrawal! all this stuff going on and i cant do nought, have been avoiding town because of this :lol:

How was the weather? it looks like you were being chased by a pretty heavy downpour (well it was where i was!)


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

great pictures. i loved bristol, one of my favorite cities in england.


----------



## jjmacjj (Jul 13, 2006)

nice one BristolMike; great photos!!!!!!!!!

How come we've not seen you on the Bristol Developments thread? looks like you'd be a great addition with that keen eye & those deft camera skills.......... 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=246816


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*Bright Blue Bristol*

*THURSDAY 16TH AUGUST*

*23C​*



































































































































































































































































































































































































*helium* - thank you very much. I think the same about other forumers. This isn't the only forum I belong to but on the others there are only about four from Bristol and that's including me.



> and as for that camera, the light is usually better in autumn but i usually always have a camera so its like having severe withdrawal! all this stuff going on and i cant do nought, have been avoiding town because of this


I know how you feel. It was like that for me before I managed to get a proper digital camera. As for the weather...well yo can see those pictures down by Temple Meads were taken at 2pm and it looked and felt like 7pm. With thunder and lightning, torrential rain and strong winds it felt more like November.   As for today - much nicer! Take care.

*jmancuso* - thanks. Glad you like the city - it's wonderful, especially when seen at the right time. Take care.

*jjmacjj* - Thanks, mate. Yeah, thanks for that link as well. I can't believe I missed that but as you say, I would like the feel apart of that thread so I'll post some pictures there soon. Take care.


----------



## yogib52 (Jan 22, 2006)

Mike,

Great work really enjoyed looking at your photos. 
I'm from Bristol to and it would be great if you could add some photos of the more famous landmarks of Bristol (SS Great Britain, The Mathew, Clifton Suspension bridge, St Mary Redcliffe church, Ashton court, etc) to your extensive selection of excellent photos - this would show the non-bristolians what they are truly missing from this great city!

There also some great photo opportunities around Howells looking up to Clifton wood and beyond.

Your pictures are very clear and contain a lot of detail, what sort of camera are you using?

Keep up the great work! It's good to have someone on this forum that cares about their home city as much as you.


Kind Regards
Yogib52


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*Absolutely August!*

*FRIDAY 17TH AUGUST*

*24C​*



























































































































































































































































































































*The New Broadmead Shopping Centre Plans*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*Yogib52*



> Great work really enjoyed looking at your photos.
> I'm from Bristol to and it would be great if you could add some photos of the more famous landmarks of Bristol (SS Great Britain, The Mathew, Clifton Suspension bridge, St Mary Redcliffe church, Ashton court, etc) to your extensive selection of excellent photos - this would show the non-bristolians what they are truly missing from this great city!


Thanks. Don't worry about that, I have definitely not forgotten. I still have many many walks planned to show not only the city itself but the inner city and maybe even suburbs so I will definitely get some pics in of what you have just mentioned.



> There also some great photo opportunities around Howells looking up to Clifton wood and beyond.
> Your pictures are very clear and contain a lot of detail, what sort of camera are you using?


Yeah - in my opinion this area gives some of the most picturesque views of Bristol. Answering your second question - I use a Panasonic Lumix DMC-LC70 with a Leica lens (35-105mm). Panasonic Lumix FZ-20 with a Leica lens (35-432mm). I also share another camera to get the best high-quality shots from my grandfather who owns a Panasonic Lumix FZ-20 with a Leica lens (35-432mm). I don't know whether you're a photographer but I thought I'd give you the details anyway.  



> Keep up the great work! It's good to have someone on this forum that cares about their home city as much as you.


Absolutely, mate. Thanks again. Enjoy the endless pics. :lol:


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Wonderful photo tour, really enjoyed it. I would like to visit Bristol one day and ASFAIK beautiful Bath is nearby too. 

Just a couple of questions if I may. What are the main industries of Bristol today and what were they in the 19th-20th centuries? Obviously the city's buildings reflect a bygone day of prosperity, so would be interesting to know. Anyway, not important, just curious...

Thanks....:cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*Shopping!*

*SATURDAY 18TH AUGUST*

*25C​*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*neorion*



> Wonderful photo tour, really enjoyed it. I would like to visit Bristol one day and ASFAIK beautiful Bath is nearby too.


Thanks, like I say - it's well worth a visit. Indeed, Bath is so near and so easy to get to whether by car, bus or train!



> Just a couple of questions if I may. What are the main industries of Bristol today and what were they in the 19th-20th centuries? Obviously the city's buildings reflect a bygone day of prosperity, so would be interesting to know. Anyway, not important, just curious...


Absolutely - feel free to ask as many questions as you like.

Bristol is no longer reliant on its port - that doesn't mean the port is dormant but Bristol is the biggest importer of cars in the country. Bristol also has a hi-tech sector with over 400 micro-electronics and silicon companies. In the mid 1900s, the city became a large aerospace manufacturer - Filton Airport being the home to most of this. The Bristol Aeroplane Company in the 1950s diversified and became a manufacturer of cars at their factory in Filton and have been continuing this trend ever since. The Aerospace industry is a very important part of Bristol and major companies include Airbus, BAE Systems and Rolls-Royce - all of which are located in Filton. 

Another industry which must not be forgotten is Cameron Balloons - the biggest balloon manufacturer in the WORLD! Of course, Bristol is famous for the Ashton Court Balloon Festival - rain or shine. 

Hope I could be of help.


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

^^ I see. Quite sophisticated industries there. 

Thanks for that...:cheers: 

PS: Maybe you could do a photo tour of lovely Bath as well one of these days?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*NIGHT SHOTS FROM SATURDAY 15TH AUGUST*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*A fine summer day in Brizzle.*

*SUNDAY 19TH AUGUST*

*25C​*






























































































































































































































































































































































































































_SAMUEL MORLEY

MEMBER OF PARLIAMENT FOR THIS CITY FROM 1868 TO 1885

To preserve for their children the memory of the face and form of one who was an example of justice, generosity and public spirit. This statue was given to more than 5000 citizens of Bristol_



















*neorion*

Bath is next on my list so look out for one soon, maybe not for another week or tw though.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow, lots of great pics there. I have heard of Bristol before, but I had no idea what it looked like. Very nice, quaint city.


----------

